# Best surf casting line?



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the best line to use surf casting? 
I have been using BIG GAME and have had no problems but for more line capacity and distance tried Breakaway line (30lb cast almost as good and is a just as limp as 12lb lines I use for bass and specs) but it dosen't seem to hold up very well "break offs" so it is coming off after two trips.

Has anyone used the Big game supreme, is it worth the extra ten bucks a spool?

Any other lines out there that are as good or better than big game?

Just want to check before I get a 1lb spool and then findout there is better the wasting 50-80 yards with the 1/4lb spools is getting old.

Heard that Momoi Diamond line is the best but is expensive thinking of having my 6/0 spooled with that instead of big game but it is twice the price.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Lines*

That Big Game is hard to beat...For added capacity you might try putting
1/2 to 2/3 a spool of spectra on the bottom and putting the remainder of
Big Game [Top Shot] on top....Be sure you have a good knot connecting the
spectra and the mono....I always put a drop of superglue on mine just to 
make sure.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

well this argument could go on forever but id say suffix has never failed me but on my 2 900h i have 80lb diamond momio on them the reels are rated for 400 yd -80 but with that line it held 500yrds


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I was just reading a discussion on the Breakaway board that said there's been a problem with some of the Breakaway lines. Nick has found another manufacturer he trying.

I've had great success with Big Game. I am firmly convinced that for all around toughness, strength, and especially abrasion resistance (very important in the surf) there may not be any line that can match BG.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Go All In....braided....never Fear Of Not Enough Line.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

big game sup. is thicker then reguler big game and tough as nails. Stick with big game, it hard to bet. You can try momoi diamond, but you are going to pay through the nose.


----------



## shizzle123 (Aug 16, 2005)

i use big game on all my reels and i've never had a problem with it. I usually replace mine around every 3-4 months, and it's cheap enough to where it doesn't empty my wallet. very important for a poor college student, lol.


Jacob


----------

